# What is your favorite/most used mac pigment and glitter?



## coachkitten (Mar 28, 2006)

I was just wondering what everyones favorite MAC pigment or glitter is.


----------



## tricky (Mar 28, 2006)

Vanilla! it's so versatile.

But i should note that I only have 3 pigments... so far.


----------



## Glow (Mar 28, 2006)

I want golden lemon and kelly green


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 28, 2006)

pink opal, cool pink, vanilla, pink bronze and green brown pigments

reflects red and reflects gold glitters


----------



## Katgirl625 (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_pink opal, cool pink, vanilla, pink bronze and green brown pigments

reflects red and reflects gold glitters_

 
I'll echo the pink opal and vanilla - I use those most often.

SonRisa, I have the reflects gold and reflects blue, but was "scared" of the reflects red - what are you pairing it with????


----------



## stefunnie (Mar 28, 2006)

i love vanilla & coco!


----------



## Aprilrobin (Mar 28, 2006)

Deckchair!


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katgirl625* 
_I'll echo the pink opal and vanilla - I use those most often.

SonRisa, I have the reflects gold and reflects blue, but was "scared" of the reflects red - what are you pairing it with????_

 
I use it on the inner corners of the eye (with mixing medium so it stays put) or on the browbone (over pink opal) or on the lips. It almost reflects pink rather than red . . .


----------



## sublime (Mar 28, 2006)

Coco, Fairylite, Violet, and Cornflower.

Cornflower is my HG blue, and my little sample of Coco remains unused as I am now down to 2 more uses and I don't want to use it up as I will cry


----------



## Pimptress (Mar 28, 2006)

Emerald Green, Blue (rebelrock blue?) and Reflects Red and reflects blue.


----------



## Butterfly Princess (Mar 28, 2006)

This is hard there are so many I like. Vanilla, green brown, teal and golden olive.


----------



## Padmita (Mar 28, 2006)

Overall favorite: Deckchair, followed by Vanilla, Rose and Teal


----------



## Glitziegal (Mar 28, 2006)

Coco has my heart, that said I really like Ruby Red, Goldenaire, and Teal too.


----------



## kirstetten (Mar 28, 2006)

I wear Vanilla in some form almost everyday, and Fairylite almost as often. I find them the most versatile, but my heart belongs to Golden Olive and Teal, they're the most beautiful colours for me!


----------



## Cdjax (Mar 28, 2006)

My Top 3 favorites are Pink Bronze, Old Gold,& Violet.


----------



## MissMarley (Mar 28, 2006)

vanilla, golden lemon, and rose
oh, and violet and lovely lily and goldenaire too


----------



## Eemaan (Mar 28, 2006)

Naked as abase, use it everyday
Green Brown. Maroon & Blue Brown

never used glitter


----------



## talk2mesun (Mar 28, 2006)

reflects blue glitter, golden olive pigment


----------



## Corvs Queen (Mar 28, 2006)

Out of all the pigments I have or tried I love Provence the most. 

Never had or tried a glitter. 
But favorite glitterliner is Peacocky.


Oh, and my least favorite pigment of all time is Old Gold. 
It looks like tarnished sliver on my lids and I find it to be too harsh for my light skin tone.


----------



## missytakespics (Mar 28, 2006)

Vanilla is almost a daily staple on my face.
I also love Deep Blue Green, Teal, Blue Brown, Pink Opal, Deep Purple and Nocturnal Plum


----------



## dcmo (Mar 28, 2006)

I love Golden Olive, Goldenaire and Violet the most!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Mar 28, 2006)

Violet...and deckchair, but I haven't got that now =( I was devastated when my sample ran out and I found out you couldn't buy it anymore! Slightly OT but has anyone got any very similar equivalents?


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Mar 28, 2006)

Old Gold, all the way! I loooooooooooove it!


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 28, 2006)

white pigment!....It was my first one and the one i use most, usually to highlight.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 28, 2006)

coco and goldenaire pigment and lustdust glitter


----------



## Aprilrobin (Mar 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *-x-buttercup-x-* 
_Violet...and deckchair, but I haven't got that now =( I was devastated when my sample ran out and I found out you couldn't buy it anymore! Slightly OT but has anyone got any very similar equivalents?_

 
Goldenaire is very similar to Deckchair, but a bit on the pinker side as opposed to peach.. all in all they're really close.
However, Goldenaire is LE as well but you may have a better chance of finding that since it was released more recently.


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 28, 2006)

The ones I use most often are Vanilla, Tan, Pink Opal, Coco, and Goldenaire.


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 28, 2006)

Vanilla is my all time favourite but at the moment I'm really loving Old Gold.


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Mar 28, 2006)

I love chocolate brown pigment!!! great for when I want to do a neutral look. I'm a NW45 so the colour is just perfect for me. Vanilla is a lovely colour to use as a highlight and violet just looks lovely.


----------



## lackofcolor (Mar 28, 2006)

coco beach, maroon and deckchair are my top 3


----------



## crystalpenguin13 (Mar 28, 2006)

ruby red!!! cornflower is my fave just to look at, but i never seen to actually USE it.


----------



## mellimello (Mar 28, 2006)

Deckchair, Ruby Red, Coco Beach and Vanilla


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 29, 2006)

My fave pigment is probably coco because i use it the most-but i also dearly love Pink Vivid (it was my first one ever) and Blue-brown


----------



## MAC_Whore (Mar 29, 2006)

Fave Pigments: Pink Opal, Pink Vivid, Rosegold, Turquoise and Provence

Least Fave Pigment: Dusty Coral

Fave Glitters: Any of the reflects


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 30, 2006)

My favorite is Fuschia... throw it on with some Black Tied and liquid eyeliner and you've got one hot look! 
I also like Platinum and Goldenaire.


----------



## ashley_v85 (Mar 31, 2006)

I love Melon and Teal the best!!! And Pink Opal. 

Hey SonRisa...I noticed that you said Pink Bronze is one of your favorites. I cannot, for the life of me, figure out how to use it and make it look pretty. What do you pair it with?


----------



## KJam (Mar 31, 2006)

pigment - green brown

glitter - reflects (gold, blue, and red - gold if I really had to choose)


----------



## Life In Return (Mar 31, 2006)

My fav pigments are:
Lovely Lily, Golden Lemon, Electric Coral, Grape, Frozen White


----------



## Auryane (Apr 1, 2006)

I wear Coco, Vanilla, and Melon most often...but I also love teal, rose, golden olive, and lovely lily.


----------



## Brianne (Apr 1, 2006)

I adore Vanilla, Teal, Kelly Green, Chartreuse, Golden Olive, Emerald Green, Goldenaire, Deckchair, Lovely Lily...heck, I love all my pigments!

I love the color of Old Gold, I just can't get it to work for me that well, I need to play with it more.


----------



## user79 (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *beautenoir* 
_white pigment!....It was my first one and the one i use most, usually to highlight._

 
Yeah I just bought that, it's very versatile! I use it a lot to mix with other pigments as well. If you mix white pigment with a bit of Melon pigment, you get an almost perfect match to Vanilla!


----------



## Fay (Apr 2, 2006)

I love my Coco and Green Brown Pigments


----------



## ette (Apr 2, 2006)

coco and goldenaire. i lighten them up by using mixing medium.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Apr 2, 2006)

this is hard cause i love vanilla because it gets used so often but color wise i love kelly green and bright fuschia as for glitters i love reflect pearl and the red glitter.


----------



## macchicaboom (Apr 2, 2006)

I'd say Vanilla, Coco, and Fairylite.


----------



## aquarius11 (Apr 2, 2006)

Favorite Pigment = Vanilla (it's so versatile)

Glitter = all of the Reflects


----------



## Pink_lily (Apr 2, 2006)

provence is great for a highlighter, but i think my absolute favorites are teal and fuschia.


----------



## MACGoddess (Apr 4, 2006)

OMG how to choose?  I have 94 different MAC Pigments alone!!!  Umm MOST faves are probably Turquoise Matte, Coco Beach (finally snagged a full jar!), Maroon, Goldenaire, True Chartreuse, my list can do on forever!!

Glitter - Lust Dust, Copper, and Turquoise even though I haven't USED them!


----------



## panties (Apr 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* 
_OMG how to choose?  I have 94 different MAC Pigments alone!!!  Umm MOST faves are probably Turquoise Matte, Coco Beach (finally snagged a full jar!), Maroon, Goldenaire, True Chartreuse, my list can do on forever!!

Glitter - Lust Dust, Copper, and Turquoise even though I haven't USED them!_

 

94 full jars? or samples...?

my favorite ones are coco beach, green pigment, melon, and vanilla.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Apr 5, 2006)

Coco, Coco Beach, Goldenaire, Green Brown, the frost retired Green, and the retired Gold.


----------



## MDgyrl4life (Apr 5, 2006)

I just got a lot of 50 sample sized pigments and glitters from ebay a couple of months ago...(for $50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). I haven't tried them all but right now I'm loving tan, fucshia, blue brown and green brown so I'll probably get the full sized ones.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 6, 2006)

Provence, Vanilla, Teal and Green.


----------



## mjalomo (Apr 6, 2006)

I love melon and tan.


----------



## bocagirl (Apr 7, 2006)

Golden Olive
Violet
Lovely Lily
Kitchmas
Green Brown
Old Gold
Vanilla


----------



## AprilMB (Apr 7, 2006)

Golden Olive (over my Rosemary and Thyme liner) and Kitchmas


----------



## user79 (Sep 18, 2006)

I never properly answered this.

My favs are Blue Brown & Bright Fuchsia.


----------



## mskitchmas (Sep 18, 2006)

Kitchmas!!  







then pink opal, goldenaire, blue brown. and then i can't choose


----------



## bebs (Sep 18, 2006)

pigments: chartreuse, teal, light blue, white, bronze

glitters: I have a few but I dont often use them


----------



## bobbichris (Sep 18, 2006)

I love Tan and Coco.  Hey really brighten up my eye area.


----------



## geeko (Sep 18, 2006)

it has to be :

Golden Olive
Melon
Gold dusk
Teal


----------



## styrch (Sep 18, 2006)

Golden Olive currently. Simply a beautiful color.


----------



## princess (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm still waiting for a few She Shines pigments but I currently love:

-All Girl
-Pinked Mauve
-Apricot Pink
-Vanilla
-Goldenaire
-Lovely Lily






and I want more!


----------



## eco (Sep 20, 2006)

I have over 30 pigments and the ones I currently use the most often are:

Golder's Green
Azreal Blue
Gold Dusk

and dazzleray would be next


----------



## girlstar (Sep 20, 2006)

Vanilla
Golder's Green
Sunpepper
Kitschmas
Violet

And for the glitter.. any of the Reflects ones.


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Sep 20, 2006)

Goldenaire gets me the most compliments.

Pink Bronze is my favourite just because it makes the most wicked, almost phosphorescent liner next to my green eyes.


----------



## Ascella (Sep 20, 2006)

Pink Pearl, the colour is really special.


----------



## heenx0x0 (Sep 20, 2006)

I love golden lemon. Over eyeshadows it just gives it a golden shimmer. I really love it over Say Yeah!


----------



## stellarx1587 (Sep 21, 2006)

Naked... its my universal HL color and goes with everything.


----------



## themandy (Sep 23, 2006)

its so hard to pick a favorite!  i find myself using vanilla, blue brown and teal the most recently.


----------



## Asela88 (Jun 12, 2009)

*what is your favorite/most used mac pigment?*

Okay sooo.....*(whispers)*i dont own any mac pigments...i know im horrible lol..ive always been meaning to get one but i dont know where to start..the bright ones always catch my eye but i tend to wear mostly neutrals even tho i wish i was brave enough to wear brights!!..

So im asking you guys for help..Whats you favorite/most used pigment...or what will be a good first pigment for a brown eyed gal like me? 

Thanks in advance!!!

P.s i hope this is posted in the right place i always get confused when posting.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 12, 2009)

Vanilla


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 12, 2009)

vanilla, tan and blue brown


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 12, 2009)

Pink Opal


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Jun 12, 2009)

Blue Brown


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 12, 2009)

blond's gold.


----------



## HustleRose (Jun 12, 2009)

vanilla, tan, & melon.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 12, 2009)

Golden Olive, then Green, then prob either Heritage Rouge/Maroon - depends which one I happen to grab 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have brown eyes too and the greens look fabulous!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jun 12, 2009)

Vanilla=love! 

I'm also very fond of Golden Olive and Steel Blue. I too have brown eyes.


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 12, 2009)

I loveee Pink Bronze


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 12, 2009)

Naked
Vanilla
Blonde's Gold


----------



## SpringDancer (Jun 12, 2009)

Melon! especially now that summer's here


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 12, 2009)

I use Pink Opal every day as a highlighter so it's certainly my most-used. I also use Pink Pearl a lot when I'm feeling really lazy and want something really quick without too much effort.

Colourwise, my favourites would have to be Pink Bronze, Melon, Golden Olive and Lovely Lily.


----------



## gingin501 (Jun 12, 2009)

Teal!!!


----------



## Asela88 (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks for all your help guys..your the best!


----------



## Penn (Jun 12, 2009)

Vanilla
Blonde's Gold
Melon <-- I LOVE this especially for summer, I use it to highlight my cheeks sometimes and it gives it a nice glow
for brights my fave is violet


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VintageAqua* 

 
_Vanilla=love! 

I'm also very fond of Golden Olive and Steel Blue. I too have brown eyes.




_

 
ohhh those were my picks! lol! My favorites!


----------



## barbieismetal (Jun 12, 2009)

violet & kitchmas


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2009)

for more subtle colours i love the following -

pink opal
vanilla
blondes gold
tea time

and brights i love -

violet
teal
mutiny
pink pearl
cornflower


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 12, 2009)

Vanilla and Milk pigments get used the most. My new favorite pigment is Jardin Aires.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_vanilla, tan, & melon._

 
This would be my pick as well! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can also combine these 3 with each other and it'll look gorgeous!


----------



## mommymac (Jun 12, 2009)

Vanilla


----------



## TheCollector (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Vanilla_

 

Yep!  I was gonna say that!


----------



## fash10nista (Jun 12, 2009)

For a subtle pop to the eyes, I use Gold Mode, Old Gold and Museum Bronze

For a dramatic version: Naked and Teal


My eyes are brown as well...


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jun 12, 2009)

Tan or blondes gold


----------



## joey444 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hands down the pigment I use the most is Vanilla.  That's my highlight color for almost everything.  My other faves for neutrals but noticeable looks are Naked, Melon and Blonde's Gold.  I have brown eyes too!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jun 12, 2009)

Vanilla.  I use it over my other highlight shades.  And Heritage Rouge.  I am so glad it's a Pro product.


----------



## kikobaby (Jun 13, 2009)

sunnydaze and circaplum


----------



## koukla032487 (Jun 13, 2009)

It used to be Your Ladyship...but Im afarid of running out cause it was LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But now I would say I use Sweet Sienna the most


----------



## elementaire (Jun 15, 2009)

vanilla, golden olive and kitchmas


----------



## MzzRach (Jun 15, 2009)

Vanilla.  So versatile!  Followed closely by Sweet Sienna & Subtle.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 15, 2009)

Vanilla; it was the first one I bought and is still the one I use most often.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 15, 2009)

ilovevanilla


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 15, 2009)

Vanilla, hands down is my most used. It's just so versatile.
Pink Opal is probably my favorite though... it's the most gorgeous highlighter for my cheeks, only downside is that it doesn't go with everything!


----------



## Steel Magnolia (Jun 15, 2009)

Old gold, steel blue, and pink opal <3


----------



## Juxtapose (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow, I didn't realize Vanilla was so popular!  I'm on the market for my first pigment too, and was thinking about getting Naked, but maybe I need Vanilla too.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 15, 2009)

My fave pigment is Pink pearl but my most used is definitly Vanilla!


----------



## cloudsweare (Jun 17, 2009)

Violet...I love it to death. It's so versatile and gorgeous.


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

Most used: Vanilla
Favourite: Museum Bronze, followed closely by Silver (frost)


----------



## Darkness (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *koukla032487* 

 
_It used to be Your Ladyship...but Im afarid of running out cause it was LE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But now I would say I use Sweet Sienna the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Gosh we must have parallel lives, those are my two faves also. I used to worship at the alter of Your Ladyship, but reach for Sweet Sienna all the time.


----------



## MrsWoods (Jun 17, 2009)

Sweet Sienna!


----------



## spectrolite (Jun 17, 2009)

Entremauve... my love!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 17, 2009)

Most used:
1. Vanilla
2. Your Ladyship
3. Melon

Favourites:
1. Deep Blue Green
2. Emerald Green
3. Blue Brown


----------



## lindas1983 (Jun 17, 2009)

Most used is pink opal, great for eye highlight, cheek hightlight, putting a tiny little bit in your foundation for a subtle glow, putting it in clear lipgloss for a subtle colour and it really does make my lips look plumper.

Favourite is definitly pink pearl, just a great colour for when your in a rush, its multi dimension makes it look like you've spent more time on your eyes than you actually have plus i'm a big pink/purple eyes girl.


----------



## michelle79 (Jun 17, 2009)

Vanilla & Lovely Lily


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 17, 2009)

Vanilla


----------



## Caderas (Jun 19, 2009)

Vanilla is the current most-used.  I just picked up Pink Opal pigment, and I know that'll be a close 2nd easily.  They are both GORRRRGEOUS.


----------



## proflady (Jun 19, 2009)

Vanilla and Subtle if you can find it.


----------



## KarlaKayM (Jun 21, 2009)

Vanilla
Teal 
Violet
Steel Blue
Suble
Fairylite

In that order


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 21, 2009)

Vanilla and Tan


----------



## EmilyIsElectric (Jun 24, 2009)

I use Vanilla the most.
I'd recommend getting something similar to that, as you can use it for more than one thing.
I use mine as an eyeshadow, a highlight for my cheekbones, mixed with clear gloss for my lips.
I also put a little bit of my Fix+ into a smaller spray bottle and added the tiniest bit of Vanilla pigment, so I can spray it onto my face and get a nice glow when I go out in the evening etc :]


----------



## kayc18 (Jun 28, 2009)

I often use Naked,  Melon and Mutiny.


----------



## Pink_Cupcake16 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd say my favorite is Chocolate Brown. While it's not the most versatile, it is simply stunning on the eyes.


----------



## bella_and_divin (Jul 1, 2009)

Museum Bronze Gorgeous!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jul 1, 2009)

I used vanilla everyday. I am serious, if MAC every DE's this color I would die.


----------



## tepa1974 (Jul 2, 2009)

My faves are Naked, Blue Brown and most of the Overrich (which are now pro) pigments.


----------



## missboss82 (Jul 3, 2009)

I love golden olive, but I think I might haveto try Vanilla out now.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 3, 2009)

Grape!!!!


I think I have to add Vanilla to my arsenal


----------



## LGMakeup (Jul 3, 2009)

Vanilla, Naked, Tan, and Melon. I'm pretty sure there's not a day that goes by when I don't use at least one of those!


----------



## Miss Dynamite (Jul 3, 2009)

_*Probably Pink Opal, I also use Lovely Lily and Mutiny a lot.*_


----------



## henrieta (Jul 8, 2009)

vanilla and melon!


----------



## ztirkazoid (Jul 8, 2009)

My picks for pigments are:

- Vanilla
- Blonde's Gold
- Goldenaire
- Melon
- Golden Olive
- Green Brown (awesome colour)
- Mauvement (one of the only few browns that doesn't make me look tired when used as a wash)

HTH!


----------



## henrieta (Jul 12, 2009)

vanilla! absolutely gorgeous!! and than melon, such a pretty colour!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm now loving Mutiny!! It's gorgeous!


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 22, 2009)

For a neutral: vanilla... definitely

For fun: Circa Plum


----------



## Susanne (Jul 23, 2009)

Teal
Violet


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 31, 2009)

It used to be Vanilla, Violet and Kelly Green but i think now days i use Goldenaire the most.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 1, 2009)

well my most used at the moment is violet pigment! closely followed by teal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but my current face is your ladyship! i have been using nearly every day since somebody cp'd it for me! it's great on cheeks, eyes or even lips when mixed with a little vaseline!


----------



## shonntew (Aug 1, 2009)

Viv a violet
golder's green
fairylite
teal
any of the reflects glitters
helium for my lips


----------



## Cinci (Aug 1, 2009)

Shimmertime & Deep Brown


----------



## Snootus0722 (Aug 1, 2009)

Naked... hands down, I like chocolate brown too.


----------



## lucyinthesky (Aug 1, 2009)

Since it's so versatile, Vanilla is my most used by far.  But I also love Circa Plum and Rose.


----------



## jennifer. (Aug 2, 2009)

perm:  blue brown
LE:  entremauve
pro:  burnt burgundy & nocturnal plum

the pro ones i mentioned hardly get worn though because they're discontinued and even though i have full jars, i'm afraid to use them.  go figure. oh, i also have brown eyes and gravitate towards purples, perhaps too much!


----------



## cipelica (Aug 4, 2009)

vanilla!!!


----------



## nunu (Aug 4, 2009)

Vanilla pigment.


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 9, 2009)

My top three...
Jardin Aires 
Naked
Heritage Rouge <---can't live without it

Followed closely by Milk, Mega Rich, and Cocomotion.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 11, 2009)

I find myself using Heritage Rouge most of all my pigments, followed by Lemon Yellow.  I'm so excited that the Heritage Rouge is coming back in the MakeUp Art Collection.


----------



## kyuubified (Aug 12, 2009)

I only own 7, but I use Pink Opal and Cocomotion a lot.


----------



## jazmatazz (Aug 14, 2009)

Definitely Tan and Your Ladyship pigments. Reading the other posts makes me want to try Vanilla...


----------



## LexieLee (Aug 14, 2009)

Melon and Jardin Aires


----------



## kabuki_KILLER (Aug 18, 2009)

I probably use *Frost* pigment the most. Simple, super frosty white-platinum. Good for use dry as an uber-fairy-highlight or with some Fix+ in a paste form for more theatrical looks.

My favorites would have to be either *Mutiny* or *Blue.*


----------



## bcsweetascandy (Aug 23, 2009)

I think it's a toss-up between Violet and Fuschia for me, with Naked and Blonde's Gold second and third.


----------



## emmemma (Sep 13, 2009)

vanilla


----------



## Shypo (Sep 13, 2009)

Vanilla
Your Ladyship
Pink Opal
Sweet Sienna
Subtle
Pink Pearl
Mauvement
Chocolate Brown


----------



## thewickedstyle (Sep 13, 2009)

I use vanilla and tan the most but my favorites are Subtle, Coco Beach, and Goldenaire. I also love the 3 from Antiquitease.


----------



## MichelleM (Sep 15, 2009)

With my coloring, Mauvement is my go-to daily pigment of choice.  If I've got time, I'll add some Vanilla and Deep Purple (or is it Plum?), but Mauvement is my holy grail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It adds a little bit of color, while being pretty neutral on me, and adding a little bit of sparkle!  I <3 Mauvement!


----------



## liciouslilly (Sep 15, 2009)

Naked pigment is my all time favorite that can literally be used for anything.


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Sep 15, 2009)

I want Naked so bad but everytime I go they're out of it (grr!). I'm probably going to just order it if they don't have it when I go to pick up some things from Style Black.

My favorites of the ones I do have are Vanilla, Cornflower, and Steel Blue.


----------



## MzMore (Sep 25, 2009)

My top 3 faves are Vanilla,Tan and Sweet Sienna... and I'll sneak in one more, Teal


----------



## _Kaitie_ (Sep 28, 2009)

Golden Olive and Teal, for sure!


----------



## Cinderella1980 (Sep 28, 2009)

I have a sample of Apricot Pink which I just adore! I like Mutiny and Tan as well. I'm wondering if I should get Vanilla now!


----------



## MzMore (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinderella1980* 

 
_I have a sample of Apricot Pink which I just adore! I like Mutiny and Tan as well. I'm wondering if I should get Vanilla now!_

 
Yes get it... it is beautiful to highlight the browbone


----------



## Rita Baumann (Sep 29, 2009)

Your ladyship
Dark Soul (very subtly in the corners)
Cocomotion


----------



## shazzy99 (Sep 30, 2009)

Definitely Tan. Seems to match pretty much all the eyeshadows I use.


----------



## Elusive21 (Oct 2, 2009)

I really like Teal - I put it over a black base and it looks amazing, perfect for a night out.


----------



## xNeurocancer (Oct 2, 2009)

Forest Green - I don't use it much but it's gorgeous, I'm dreading the day when I run out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vanilla is my most used, I use it to highlight, as a base and in foundation


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Dec 19, 2009)

Vanilla 
Chocolate Brown
Rose
Melon


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 19, 2009)

as of late i have been loving using old gold pigment and also my beloved teal pigment


----------



## lilibat (Dec 19, 2009)

My current 'everyday' look is Softwash Grey, Push the Edge (or entremauve or grape), sometimes a little Violet or a little Fuschia and Pink Opal. How did I every live without Softwash Grey & Pink Opal?


----------



## pleomorphic (Dec 23, 2009)

Brown eyes here too...

I use Old Gold/Green Brown (oddly, they look almost the same), Chartreuse, and Maroon.


----------



## CajunFille' (Dec 29, 2009)

Definitely, Your Ladyship. I use it for highlighting just about every eye look I do. It's just so natural looking with my NC30 skin tone. I also love Sweet Sienna for the crease and outer V.


----------



## Door (Dec 29, 2009)

Vanilla and Revved Up. I'd love Ruby Red , but I've understood that it's not eye safe.


----------



## murflegirl (Dec 30, 2009)

Mauvement, Melon, Tan, Fairylite. 

As far as brights go, Off the Radar, Violet, Golder's Green, Teal


----------



## xKiKix (Dec 30, 2009)

currently i'm really liking blue brown, my all time fave is vanilla (SOOO many uses out of that)


----------



## musicalhouses (Dec 31, 2009)

Vanilla and Your Ladyship, definitely.


----------



## kiss (Jan 2, 2010)

Azreal blue, Gold mode, golden olive, golders green, night light.

I do love my greens hehe.

oh oh and my new love vintage gold!!!


----------



## Jishin (Jan 2, 2010)

Cocomotion, a very nice mossy brown, I love to use it over quite natural paintpot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Silver fog, I use this in my inner corner with smoke & diamonds on my lid and carbon in my outer v.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 2, 2010)

I've just discovered White Gold pro pigment.  It's a gorgeous, shimmery white with a pretty gold/green duochrome.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 19, 2010)

*whats your most used pigment?*

i need to start using mine and buying some. so far i only have vanilla, gold mode, gold stroke, and sweet sienna.. vanilla is the only full size one the rest are samples


----------



## lovejt* (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

vanilla too.. i heard good thiings about sweet sienna.

i also use melon a lot.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

i hardly use vanilla i used it like 3 times i hardly wear make up period but i figured id start wearing it now that i have enough of it lol.. i just never know what goes with what

what do u wear with your vanilla..

yeah im trying to find more samples of sweet sienna so maybe i can fill up a jar these litlte containers are taking up alot of space lol


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

i also have fuchsia vial, deep blue green vial, grape vial, kitschmas vial, reflects transparent teal vial... i never use any of em!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Vanilla and Violet


----------



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Melon, Quick Frost, Blonde's Gold.....


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

sorry to hijack your thread but if i have vanilla pigment do i really need pink opal, is there that much of a difference, i remember swatching them and there was a difference but it was subtle, do u think i need both? does anyone use both often?


----------



## MACATTAK (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_sorry to hijack your thread but if i have vanilla pigment do i really need pink opal, is there that much of a difference, i remember swatching them and there was a difference but it was subtle, do u think i need both? does anyone use both often?_

 

I would say no.  I believe Pink Opal has a little more pink sheen to it, but I'd buy one or the other.


----------



## Vixxan (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Vanilla, black black, pink bronze(my favorite blush) and fuchsia.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Melon (duh!), Gold Dusk (love if for just under the brow), Off the Radar (initially had a sample. So happy that I have a full-sized back up!).

I really like Teal and Heritage Rouge a lot too but I don't use them as often :-/ Just got myself a couple more pigments but I'm yet to use them. Perhaps I'll gain a few more favorites!


----------



## Teacakeanyone (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CeCe bOO13* 

 
_i hardly use vanilla i used it like 3 times i hardly wear make up period but i figured id start wearing it now that i have enough of it lol.. i just never know what goes with what

what do u wear with your vanilla..

yeah im trying to find more samples of sweet sienna so maybe i can fill up a jar these litlte containers are taking up alot of space lol_

 

For a quick but lovely look, I do Vanilla all over (so it acts as base/lid and highlight color) and put something darker, preferably matte, in my crease. My favorite, odd as it may sound, is a Revlon matte dark purple. The Vanilla over that really brings out...well any dark color, I feel.

HTH!


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

=] thankss il have to try it, just using a matte color period.. no ur ok for askin questions in my threat lol i could prob use the suggestions too so i dont waste money, as of right now im on a no buy i need to save up some money and pay off some credit cards =/ sucks.. so im tryin to see waht i can save up to buy


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

thanks hun! i just thought i'd ask seeing as this thread seemed be about a similar subject, for the record, i love vanilla, i bought it a month ago and have used it almost everyday, as a highlighter on my eyes, cheeks etc and also in gloss to add a frosty sheen, and also mixed with moisturiser to make like a strobe cream
so yeah, you were wise to get a full sized vanilla! it will probably be the only one you use up


----------



## aninhabr85 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Vanilla and Naked
I love mixing vanilla with my moisturizer to  create a glow on my skin


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

you can mix it with moisturizer? i didnt know that.. so what do i do, mix it then put it on then put on my cover up? doesnt that defeat the purpose?


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

also what moisturizer do you use?... i dont have any =/ im in need of a new one


----------



## Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Deep Purple & All Girl

I use Deep purple as a crease colour and All Girl I sweep over my blush as a highlighter/dewy awake look. I've gotten a lot of compliments - even from guys! Haha.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

lol i cant find that anywhere =[


----------



## Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CeCe bOO13* 

 
_lol i cant find that anywhere =[_

 
Deep Purple is a PRO colour I believe & All Girl is limited edition from 2004.


----------



## nichollecaren (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CeCe bOO13* 

 
_you can mix it with moisturizer? i didnt know that.. so what do i do, mix it then put it on then put on my cover up? doesnt that defeat the purpose?_

 
I mix it in with my moisturizer too, but I dont wear foundation over it. I mix it with my foundation on my makeup days. It really is versatile.

I use Olay Complete foundation in the day, and Cetaphill moisture cream in the night.


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

teal and violet are my most used


----------



## hello_kitty (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

I have a variety of pigments, but I rarely use them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My most used is probably Old Gold, though.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

I went crazy on Deep Blue Green last year..this year...well, i have been using pinked mauve but trying on everything.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Violet. It's so gorgeous.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Violet, Old Gold, and Dark Soul <- in that order.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Sweet Sienna is my most used pigment. Love it!


----------



## obscuria (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Vanilla and Coco Beach.


----------



## Honey xOo (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Tan and Vanilla. I also love mixing them together for a gorgeous beigey pigment.


----------



## blurpleberry (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

i just got into pigments.. but my most used atm is cornflower..


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Vanilla, Chocolate Brown, and Naked.


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

ahh i got a new pigment jardin aires =].. why do i keep buying pigments when im never going to use them all!! i got a fake one off ebay its called noctournelle =/ i accidently bought it lol im never going to use it, even tho its a pretty purple jst like the eye shadow


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

I mostly use
Vanilla > Your Ladyship > Smoke Signal > Melon > Pink Pearl


----------



## gachapin_luv (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I mostly use
Vanilla > Your Ladyship > Smoke Signal > Melon > Pink Pearl_

 
Shadowy Lady, you have Your Ladyship!!  I couldn't get it b/c it was sold out way too fast when it came out.  I hope it will come out again - sigh.
Great choice of pigments, too.  I always enjoy your reviews and pics.


----------



## redenvelope (Feb 4, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Vanilla, Pink Pearl, All Girl, Old Gold


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

ive heard alot of good things about pink pearl


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gachapin_luv* 

 
_Shadowy Lady, you have Your Ladyship!!  I couldn't get it b/c it was sold out way too fast when it came out.  I hope it will come out again - sigh.
Great choice of pigments, too.  I always enjoy your reviews and pics.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm glad you enjoy my reviews and pics...I love to be helpful in this great community
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your Ladyship is the best. It doesn't look that special in the jar but it' so pretty on. I love it as my everyday highlight and also as an all over wash of colour. I do hope they repromote it as well. Even though I will never finish mine there are lotsa girls/gals who want this pigment


----------



## PurpleOrchid (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Sweet Sienna, which is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  And Vanilla for highlight.  Otherwise I'm not a pigment fan at all, I prefer pressed shadows.


----------



## Kitsunesunset (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

I use Antique Green alot. Also, i LOVE pink pearl and All Girl as well.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

I would say my most used are Vanilla & Pink Opal. I have probably 50+ pigments, so I really should use them more but I prefer pressed eye shadow. I guess I should've thought about that before I bought so many, but I just got in this craze where I had to have them all. So glad I'm out of that phase now!


----------



## Caderas (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

used to be Vanilla, but i've really used a lot of my Pink Opal since i bought it last March!  if i were to choose a colored pigment.. it's probably Violet!


----------



## cookayhaikoo (Feb 8, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Mine is vanilla..i use it everywhere it seems!


----------



## marusia (Apr 27, 2010)

*What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

What's your favorite pigment or glitter? I really like putting Quick Frost in the inner corner of my eyes...


----------



## banana1234 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

i can only pick one? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vanilla i guess


----------



## summerblue (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

Gold Dusk.


----------



## LC (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

when I used pigments, it was "tan"


----------



## LisaOrestea (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

Pigment or Glitter....how about one of each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Pigment = Sweet Sienna - I NEEEEEED a full sized pot of this! I only have a sample at the moment and it is gorgeous.

Glitter = Reflects Transparent Teal. I use this most days, either over my lipsticks or in the corner of my eyes....or sometimes all over my eyes  It also makes a gorgeous body glitter across the shoulders!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

My favorite pigment is your ladyship but my most used is naked/vanilla

I really like reflects antiqued gold pigment, its soo pretty too bad their glitters irritate my eyes


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

For pigments, I'll have to go with Mutiny because it's so gorgeous! For glitters, Reflects Antique Gold. It's so pretty!


----------



## Nelly711 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

Mine is Tea Time pigment. Gosh, I wish I had a full jar. I love it!


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

Sorry to be a Debbie Downer but there are many threads on this topic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/w...igment-141772/

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/w...glitter-42785/


----------



## marusia (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

Whoops, my bad! Sorry. I'll check next time.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_Whoops, my bad! Sorry. I'll check next time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No worries!  As you can tell one of the older threads is mine and I didn't realize there already was one.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

Deep Blue Green hands down


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

GRAPE! Love the intensity it adds


----------



## MoonGoddess (Apr 28, 2010)

since the CCO's are rampant w/ pigments (since they phased out the old jars!!!) i've been on a piggie fix. however, my one true love will always be *Vanilla* since it was my first (dang, sounds like a relationship!), but my new fave of what i've bought is *Golden Olive* by far. i am so lemming *Naked* and totally regret not buying it way back when i saw it at my CCO.


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 5, 2010)

Naked, Teal, Antique Green, Blue Brown.


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 5, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

Naked, Teal, and Blue Green.


----------



## TeresaEllis (May 6, 2010)

shimmertime. love it.


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

*Re: What's your favorite pigment or glitter of all time?*

*merging two threads*


----------



## Susanne (May 8, 2010)

*merging two threads*


----------



## loriblu (May 10, 2010)

Vanilla and naked


----------



## Kirsty (May 10, 2010)

Sweet Sienna, Blue Brown, Vanilla, Reflects V. Pink


----------



## xjslx (May 11, 2010)

1) Mauvement
2) Sweet Sienna
3) Deep Blue Green


----------



## xjslx (May 12, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Echoing many others, Vanilla is my most used as well... next would be either Mauvement or Sweet Sienna!


----------



## Lyssah (May 12, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

violet and emerald green pigment are my most used.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (May 17, 2010)

Sweet Sienna, Softwash grey, Vanilla and Naked are my favorites


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (May 17, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Vanilla and Melon!


----------



## Cinci (May 17, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

Deckchair, Shimmertime, Your Ladyship and Chocolate Brown are my most used pigments.


----------



## Singmeanything (May 22, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

CoCo Beach with Deckchair as a highlighter. It is my 'Every day look' 9 out of 10 times. Other than that Vanilla I use with almost every other color.


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

As an eyeshadow: Teal and Violet

As a highlighter: Vanilla


----------



## Susanne (May 22, 2010)

*Re: whats your most used pigment?*

*merging with another thread*


----------



## cmarie (May 23, 2010)

your ladyship! i LOVE it. it's great for highlighting!


----------



## Zantedge (May 24, 2010)

Museum Bronze and Fuschia.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 24, 2010)

MELON. Oh, Melon, I love you


----------



## Bella Mac (May 24, 2010)

Vanilla...it's very versatile.


----------



## Senoj (May 25, 2010)

Naked before that it was Kitchmas


----------



## dbecker87 (May 26, 2010)

Melon!


----------



## GemmaAntonia (Jul 2, 2010)

Pink Opal!!! I use it for everything!


----------



## Cleopatruh (Jul 3, 2010)

Right now I'm using Golder's Green a lot.


----------



## xKiKix (Jul 3, 2010)

i've been on a smokey eye kick lately, i had deep blue green pigment sample but i feared i was going to run out since i was using it so much i actually went out to my pro store and brought it. lol. thats my favorite so far but my most used is definitely mutiny pigment. i'm in LOVE with that pigment.


----------



## kaylabella (Jul 3, 2010)

I use Vanilla on the daily! But I also adore Cocomotion!


----------



## NeverEnoughMac (Jul 5, 2010)

Magenta Madness. I use it (very sparingly) for blush and even get compliments from co-workers. Lol. I'm nw15 and just the slightest bit very well blended looks great with eyeliner, mascara, and a pale pink lip.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 5, 2010)

right now i have been using pink opal loads - great highlighter for when you have done purpley eyes! very obvious so not for when you are doing a subtle look!


----------



## cbh02b (Aug 1, 2010)

*Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

I want to purchase a Reflects glitter but I am unsure which to get. Are these okay to put on the eyelid? Anyways...which one of yours do you get the most use out of?


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

I only had Gold, Antique Gold and Blue but I used Gold the most. Even though I love Antique Gold but stupid me sold it in its original jar. ugh


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

I think Turquatic is pretty popular.


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

i really like reflects transparent teal, and 3d silver


----------



## sleepyhead (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

definitely reflects antique gold. i even bought a back up when they switched to smaller jars. and i really like turquatic and bronze

i like mixing the transparent ones like reflects red, blue, gold, transparent pink, transparent teal with lipglosses


----------



## Mygreatlove (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

I love Antique Gold... how does everyone use them though? I always get tons of fallout


----------



## Simply Elegant (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

Transparent teal


----------



## sinergy (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

yea transparent teal is one of my faves, i layer it over eye shadows and mix it with glosses


----------



## Susanne (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

Transparent Glitter in Teal - awesome with teal and black.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

Antique Gold is my absolute favorite! I just love how it looks over Style Snob e/s!


----------



## cbh02b (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

So it seems like Teal and Antique gold are peoples faves! I think these are the two I will check out! Thanks everyone!


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 3, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

Transparent teal ALL the way, I could bath in this stuff... I would end up looking like a twilight vampie... oh.. wait.. I DID do that... (I brushed a bit over my face....) seriously I sparkled under the light but in the dark... it wasn't that noticible... transparent teal = true love


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

the reflkects glitters are awesome! by far i use transparent teal and reflects gold the most. but i also love reflects red and pearl


----------



## cbh02b (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *snowflakelashes* 

 
_Transparent teal ALL the way, I could bath in this stuff... I would end up looking like a twilight vampie... oh.. wait.. I DID do that... (I brushed a bit over my face....) seriously I sparkled under the light but in the dark... it wasn't that noticible... transparent teal = true love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hahahahahaha! If I had known this before Eclipse came out I mighta done the same thing!






Arent' these Village people smilies funny? Anyway lol


----------



## Caderas (Aug 4, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

as much as I love Antique Gold, I use Gold and Transparent Teal the most!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

Reflects Antique Gold has to be one of the best and unique products MAC has made. I find it can be cool and warmed toned depending what you pair it with which is whats so great about it. I remember getting a little sample at MAC when it first came out and went back a few days later to buy the full size jar. Love it! You just need to pat a little on top of your eyeshadows and viola!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

I've been wanting Reflects Transparent Teal for a while!!! My CCO doesn't even have it!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

I use reflects transparent teal, reflects antique gold and reflects darkened red the most


----------



## Jemma28 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

transparent teal and reflects pearl


----------



## Jemma28 (Aug 27, 2010)

sweet sienna


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

Another vote for Antique Gold.


----------



## user79 (Aug 27, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

Teal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Try it in the centre of your lip on a blue toned red lipstick - amazingness.


----------



## juicycouture328 (Aug 29, 2010)

Golden Olive. but now I use the eyeshadows more than the pigments...I always used to use this one though.


----------



## fingie (Aug 30, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

Reflects Transparent Teal is gorgeous, but I find myself using Reflects Pearl more lately... maybe because I havent done many blue/turquoisey/green looks lately though.


----------



## vipervixen (Sep 11, 2010)

Def 'Naked' pigment... love that stuff


----------



## meika79 (Sep 11, 2010)

Blue Brown and Mauvement


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 11, 2010)

Right now, Rose pigment has been love! It's a gorgeous color! I also have been loving Tan pigment.


----------



## ahoythere (Sep 12, 2010)

Smoke Signals!  But Royal Flush gets the award for being the most versatile, I can do eyes, cheeks and lips with it and it looks amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(Brunette, fair, hazel)

Also, now I have Bloodline and that is steadily moving to the top of my list......


----------



## chromatrix (Sep 12, 2010)

The dark purple from stacked 1, pink opal, lovely lily and Later have been in heavy rotation lately.


----------



## minnie_moo (Sep 13, 2010)

Vanilla! I only bought it a few weeks ago & I've no idea how I lived without it


----------



## *JJ* (Sep 13, 2010)

i have a quite a few pigments but i don't use any of them except sweet sienna. i love love love this color! i also use vanilla from time to time as a highlight.


----------



## hil34 (Sep 14, 2010)

blonde's gold.


----------



## cutegingerbread (Sep 14, 2010)

vanilla pigment! i love using it as an all over lid color, it's white but once blended on the lid it creates a gorgeous gold glow


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 14, 2010)

You seriously expect us to narrow it down to one?  Only one?

Okay, mine is Fairy Lite

(runner ups are Naked, Bee Dust, Sifted Silver, Silver Fog, French Violet, Dusky Coral, Pink Vivid, Teatime, Yr Ladyship, Lovely Lily, and White Gold)


----------



## martiangurll (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: What is everyone's favorite MAC pigment and/or glitter?*

Naked and FairyLite
Bee Dust if I could find more
Sifted Silver
Tea Time
Green Brown
French Violet
Dusky Coral
Pink Vivid


----------



## hawaii02 (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: What is everyone's favorite MAC pigment and/or glitter?*

Bold and Brash and Naked


----------



## p3chiu (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: What is everyone's favorite MAC pigment and/or glitter?*

i love tan and rose.


----------



## p3chiu (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Which Reflects Glitter do you use the most?*

Reflects Antique Gold


----------



## miagirl07 (Sep 29, 2010)

Vanilla


----------



## ILoveMakeup84 (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been loving Lithe lately...


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Oct 23, 2010)

i have a ton of pigments in vials that i have no idea what to pair them with! I have
  	gold dusk
  	melon
  	maroon
  	frost
  	fuschia
  	grape
  	kitchmass
  	pinked mauve


----------



## VictoriaSecret4 (Dec 26, 2010)

I love love love Tan, Teal, Deep Blue Green & Golden Olive


----------



## VictoriaSecret4 (Dec 26, 2010)

But I want melon and golden lemon soooo bad can't wait to get them


----------



## patty88 (Dec 26, 2010)

My favourite pigments:  Rose & Green-Brown
  	My favourite glitter: None, as I don't use any.


----------



## VictoriaSecret4 (Dec 26, 2010)

Yea me too but if I do use glitter I use the mini nyx glitters they work great. I only them for halloween looks




patty88 said:


> My favourite pigments:  Rose & Green-Brown
> My favourite glitter: None, as I don't use any.


----------

